
Pocketbook Color e-reader hands on review - ryzvonusef
https://goodereader.com/blog/reviews/pocketbook-color-e-reader-hands-on-review
======
ryzvonusef
> The Pocketbook Color has a 6 inch capacitive touchscreen display with a
> resolution of 1072 × 1448 with 300 PPI. It is able to display 4,096
> different colors and the maximum resolution for color content is 100 PPI.
> The way the screen technology works, is say you are reading an ebook that is
> black and white. You the text will be viewable at 300 PPI. If you are
> reading a combination of color and B&W text, say on the internet browser,
> the text will be at the normal PPI, and color at 100.

